# Sites Near Cape Wrath



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Morning all
just about to head off for a quick run to North West Scotland, ideally to go to Cape Wrath. Does anyone have any recommendations on sites in this area? Not coming up with much on icampsites.
Also considering heading cross country from Helmsdale along the Strath of Kildonan - anyone used this route? Looks OK on the map!!

Many thanks
John


----------



## JLDWW (May 16, 2012)

*Sites Near Cape Wrath.*

Nearly two years ago I went up east coast Scotland, along the north coast and down the west coast in my 2.2m wide UK motorhome. 
Good sealed roads. 
I am, and live in New Zealand and I remember staying the night near Dumess.
Go through Duness on A838 and continue SW down the hill until you get to the turnoff to the ferry to Cape Wrath. On the corner is a park where you can stay the night. Freedom parking. The night I stayed there there were six vans there. Nice fine weather, good. Free. 
In a month I will be back in Scotland to pick up my UK motorhome and go via Dover to my elder son and grandchildren in Denmark. Then two months later back to Scotland, and home. 
I expect Scotland to turn on some fine warm windless weather for me.
John


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Actual campsites are a bit thin on the ground up there apart from the one in Durness right on the cliff top but as previous post says plenty of wild camping just back along the A838 by the kyle of durness. To reach Cape Wrath you have to leave vehicle in the car park at the ferry then take the transport on the other side right up to the lighthouse. The ferry is frequently cancelled in windy weather
Chris


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

EEVpilot said:


> Morning all
> just about to head off for a quick run to North West Scotland, ideally to go to Cape Wrath. Does anyone have any recommendations on sites in this area? Not coming up with much on icampsites.
> Also considering heading cross country from Helmsdale along the Strath of Kildonan - anyone used this route? Looks OK on the map!!
> 
> ...


Drove the Helmsdale Strath of Kildonan route earlier this month, lovely route single track with plenty of passing places, some possible wild camping spots along the way.

Stewart


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

The Durness site is called Sango Sands and it is very good. If you are lucky enough to get a cliff top pitch the views are stunning but loads of room otherwise. Very good facilities ehu/water/disposal/ showers/WCs/ etc. Just drive on site and pitch up if office not manned and call in to pay when it opens. Once at the height of Summer we got the last ehu but there was still lots of room for vans to pitch independently of hook-up and still use all other facilities. Every other time we got ehu easily. Shop/post office easy walk away, garage nearby, 2 eating places if you need them, tourist information centre, great beach and walk just below site. A 'must do' site if you are a serious Scotland tourer! We did Cape Wrath on a good day, well worth it.

Sango Sand 01971 511726

IV27 4PP


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks to all, we used the contact details provided by Jagman and spent a fanrastic couple of days at Sango Sands. Both the site and the adjacent restaurant were excellent - we did have a cliff top pitch and remarkable lovely sunny (but cool) weather.
The single track roads were fine, providing some spectacular scenery and easy to travel along due to the large number of passing places as described by Stewart J.
A great trip, highly recommended.

Thanks again.

John & Elaine


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

We are heading up to the north of Scotland - set off from Brighton next Thursday evening - stay in London area with relatives and then head up for 1st stop Friday night in the Dumfries and Galloway area.
Would appreciate any suggestions for wild camping not too far away from motorway.
We lived in Scotland for 12 years and have visited central belt area. However, the furthest north we have ventured is the Moray Firth.
We plan to travel up the west coast via Applecross, Poolewe, Ullapool and up to Durness. We may head up to Thurso or cut down at tongue to Lairg - Inverness-Fort William (the later 2 areas we have visited a few times.

Would appreciate any tips for "must sees" and wild camping spots etc.

Thanks


----------

